# HELP PLEASE!



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

my juvy piranha's are around 1" or so in size and they are getting tiny shiny spots on their body and fins? is this normal? or do i have a problem!! HELP HELP HELP!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Firstly what P are they?

Im guessing reds, which in that case this is perfectly normal. If they arent reds you might want to take a picture and post it up, will make an answer so much easier!


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

could my p's have ich?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

what color are the spots? if they're white, could be ICH.

do you have a pic.

maybe move this to disease forum?


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

yes they are reds i hope it's no ta parasite!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Is this what they look like (the spots not the reds,







)


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Can you be a little more specific in what it look like?

What color are the shiny spots? What size are they? Is there any damage around where the spots are? does it look like the spots are clumps on the fish or discoloration of the scales?


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

neongreen said:


> Can you be a little more specific in what it look like?
> 
> What color are the shiny spots? What size are they? Is there any damage around where the spots are? does it look like the spots are clumps on the fish or discoloration of the scales?


 yes pls we could help more that way.........


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

craigstables yes it's like those tiny spots BUT it's on all the fins aswell.

i am trying to get a picture i am online right now and will keep posting until figured it out.

thanks


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

from what i can tell may be ick or white spot starting i would say salt up just for now to help try and spred it.

just untill we can confirm what it is.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

gmcmillan said:


> craigstables yes it's like those tiny spots BUT it's on all the fins aswell.


 In that case it is just natural colouration as they are getting larger. That pic was one Hastatus posted up a while ago of some 1" Reds he had picked up.

Post up a pic of your just to make sure but I really wouldnt worry yet. And dont go and start medicationg just yet, as no need to stress the P's for no reason!


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

the spots are white in color (somehwat shiny?) they are on the body and all fins some spots are bigger than others. they are WAAAY to skittish right now to get a picture they just swim away super fast.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

gmcmillan said:


> the spots are white in color (somehwat shiny?) they are on the body and all fins some spots are bigger than others. they are WAAAY to skittish right now to get a picture they just swim away super fast.


 if they are white and not black like the ones above then could well be a disease. Do a seach in the disease forum and you should come up with what you need!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

white spot,s that is not good it maybe a parasite but i have to see a pic to be sertan


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> gmcmillan said:
> 
> 
> > the spots are white in color (somehwat shiny?) they are on the body and all fins some spots are bigger than others. they are WAAAY to skittish right now to get a picture they just swim away super fast.
> ...


 that why i said ick or white spot as they have small white spots and thier body and fins.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

well i would just add some salt it cannot hurt them only help them


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

http://www.piranhaclub.co.uk/content/by-kwd/disease

looks to be #3 on that chart and a very good chart at that.

now for the cure







hehe


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

gmcmillan said:


> http://www.piranhaclub.co.uk/content/by-kwd/disease
> 
> looks to be #3 on that chart and a very good chart at that.
> 
> ...


 Yup thats Ich, do a search in the disease, loads of threads on it and the cures for it!


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

White spots on the body and fins = ICH ICH ICH!!

Google it and treat it quickly or else all the fish in that tank will, without question, die.


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

ok i picked up some ICH medicine today and i added it to the tank accordingly and removed the carbon from the filter. i am hoping this will work. my water in my tank nose looks blue/green.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ich is as easy to kill as it to diagonose, the ich meds you added should do the trick no problem


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, I avoid medication if at all possible and Ich is easily treated with salt at 1tblspoon per 5 gallons.

Moved


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

i added ick gaurd to the tank so let's cross our fingers!!!


----------

